# nipple pain during ovulation - what does this mean for pregnancy?



## azyre (Oct 10, 2003)

This is my fourth time ovulating since I had my DD, it kicked back in just before she turned 12 months and has been as regular as clockwork since.

My nipples get sore and slightly red, on the actual nipple, the aerola is normal. Despite being commited to ebf, the first time when I didn't know what was going on I thought her latch had gone to hell and if I couldn't fix it I didn't know what I was going to do.

They hurt during feeding and if they are touched. I need to unlatch her after a bit and can't sleep through nursing at night. It's lasts under a week. Then it disappears and we are fine to go for another month. My cycle is about 32-35 days (exactly like the 8 years before I used the pill).

I have a couple of questions. Firstly, is this common? Anyone else get this?
Secondly, does it suggest anything is out of whack? Hormonally? And lastly, what does it suggest about breastfeeding during a pregnancy ... am I more likely to be in for a rough time?

Thanks!

Leah


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

I had the same prob when I was ebf'ing DD. When I got pregnant with DS, they were so bad (toe curling, white-knuckle pain) that I weaned her. I'm kinda jealous of those ladies that can nuse thru pregnancy and then tandem. You ladies rock LOL.

I'm curious to see some of the other responses too, to see if there is a correlation.


----------



## slightly crunchy (Jul 7, 2003)

I get this and it is awful! My ds is two so when it happens and he is nursing a lot that day I actually ask him sometimes if he can shorten it a bit because mommy is sore, and sometimes he can comply with that. I am ttc so I was wondering the same thing. WIsh I could answer your question.


----------



## SarahMorgan (Nov 12, 2003)

YES!!! I have that as well. Its so painful for a little under a week. Im going through it right now. UGH! I wont be ttc (she is our last) so I have no idea how bad it would be during pregnancy. Good luck with that! I feel your pain.


----------



## mommybritt (Nov 19, 2001)

Oh, yes, there's a corealtion between pain during ovulation and pregnancy - it's all about the hormones! I found it hard during ovulation and pretty much unbearable during pregnancy







DD#1 weaned when I was about 4 months pregnant and I know that it had to do with the restrictions I had placed on nursing as well as her own readiness.


----------

